# "Event" pricing



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

So when someone says "$150 per event with 2" trigger" are they saying and event is an overall storm and the 2" trigger is the minimum amount of snow before they come to plow or are they saying every 2" I'll be plowing for $150 each time until that event is done? Not new to plowing, but new to quoting and I've gotten confused reading different posts on here. Someone clarify for us newbs please


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

depends on what contract your signing . read the fine print . they vary .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

event is plow till done. per plow price is each time.so if you can plow 3-4 times during a 10 inch snow billed 3-4 times,event billed once


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

thats not gospel here . may be up in snow country . triggers vary . 

for example , it starts to snow at 6 am tues. and continues until wed 6am .

then someone is getting boned , especially if you have more than 1 lot and own 1 truck . 

but , im sure GV has a clause in there somewhere . :laughing:
there arent many ethics left in any business anyway , its all about separating people from their money . skys the limit


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It is confusing. It can mean both minimum amount to require service and also the maximum depth to be tolerated between services.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

1) making it too easy for client to deny the times you were there during a biggy
unless theres a 24/7 cam on lot with imprinted date/ times

2) contract is worded in detail 

3) where there is doubt in services provided , there is doubt in payment 

we can beat this until the cows come home , and there is no football on tonite

seems to be well understood and working well in snowville . down here in the big city the people want the most they can squeeze out of you for their dollar:realmad:


----------



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification everyone! Really helped. Thanks!


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

sid6062;1867125 said:


> So when someone says "$150 per event with 2" trigger" are they saying and event is an overall storm and the 2" trigger is the minimum amount of snow before they come to plow or are they saying every 2" I'll be plowing for $150 each time until that event is done? Not new to plowing, but new to quoting and I've gotten confused reading different posts on here. Someone clarify for us newbs please


The way I read that is $150/ event (not per push) with a 2" trigger (or starting services only if the event has reached 2")

So the way I understand, no matter if it snows 2" or 12", its still $150. For us we use 24hrs as an event and tier the pricing. xxx for 1-3", xxx for 3-6" xxx for 6-9" etc etc.

Seems like someone got mixed up wording that contract.....


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

And as others have stated, the trigger can mean different things, for us it means service will commence if that trigger is met. It DOES NOT mean we will be there RIGHT when it is met. During small storms we wait for the end, sometimes drive lanes if gettin to 3-4". Large storms we work through it. Again all this is written out in our contract. 

Some companies do a 2" trigger at per push, meaning every 2" they will plow and charge. All depends on how you describe the word trigger in your contract.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Only have one word to say,seasonals.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

seasonal = an insurance policy .

and it better not snow


----------

